# pic's of some Desert Roses that i'm Growin



## lovbnstoned (Sep 1, 2014)

View attachment Devine-Creation.jpg
View attachment double candy berry.JPG
View attachment Double Santa.JPG
View attachment honey.jpg
View attachment pink Panter.jpg

n here r some pic's of Pulmeria Plants that r used for makin Hawaiian Lays View attachment beauty bea.JPG
View attachment blacky.jpg
View attachment booyen.jpg
View attachment Plumeria Agave Rare Real Butterfly.jpg
View attachment Vishanu.jpg
View attachment Red Devil.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice


----------



## MR1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2014)

Really beautiful, thanks for showing us. wow


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 1, 2014)

thanks all


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

be sides,, Desert roses,, i'm starting to grow amaryillis plants n some pulmeria's as well
View attachment DSC00051.JPG


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]  these r just a few of the many that i am growing


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 1, 2014)

Ohhh very pretty. My wife would love some of those.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

the Plumeria's r easy to grow,, n come in alot of colors


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 6, 2014)

AM,,could send ya some bulbs when i get some


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2014)

Your plants are a breath of sunshine, thank you.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 6, 2014)

i enjoy Growing


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 18, 2014)

i got a rubber maid green shouse from a friend,, she called it a present form SC,, 92 inch long by 72 wide by 8 ft tall,, plus it clear all the way around.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 19, 2014)

will b ordering some air plants next month. n when i get them i will get some pic's on here for ya


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Very nice! I love colourful flowers I have tattoos of them. Yours are very nicely grown


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 20, 2014)

the weather down here in florida is driving them crazy n got them under a LED Grow light n they r doing fine now


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 20, 2014)

hoping to get into a website,, cause i have a lot of my desert roses,, other small plants that i could sell online,, but got to look into n how much the shipping is n if i can get a deal,, please i need a paper from the agriculture to ship out of state


----------



## Allen23 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice., I like gardening also but don't  have more time for it due to my job.


----------

